# I was a natural at sex and its all do to one thing. GABAPENTIN



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

I made her s ream and moan for 2 HOURS. She started calling me daddy and saying she's just my useless szlut. I fingered her and covered her mouth saying shut up you little bitch. I licked her pussy so hard she was grabbing the car seats and screaming. we were drinking too and she walked around the park naked and I gave her pickaback rides running, and she said your so hot daddy, your so strong, then I throatfucked her by the pond for 10 minutes. We made out for pretty much 4 hours the entire night 2am to 4am. I came in her mouth but it was hard for me to come cuz I was on 2000mg of GABAPEntin and drunk. she could barely fucking walk too lol. she loves me and loves when I Carry her the most. she doesnt care im half Indian. ethnic copers its over. I am also the same height as her. height copers its over. she chose me not the 6'3 white guy in PHP. she wants to get high and fuck all night. she told me I did fucking amazing for being a first time and I had her screaming and throbbing to where she had to stop and couldn't take it. I never thought a prime white JB girl, would sneak out at 2am to come see me 20mins away. it was all on my 17th bday too. I just met her on Tuesday. I never knew my potential I guess. I felt her sweet little tits and pussy all night we cuddled under the stars, she played on my lap in the back of the care, she loves when I call her a filthy little slut, God I aim in disbelief rn I been up all night after this cuz it so amazing


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> View attachment 590451
> View attachment 590452


Good looking woman according to @Thongmaster


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Good looking woman according to @Thongmaster
> View attachment 590458


_*



*_


----------



## THE_LONER (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I made her s ream and moan for 2 HOURS. She started calling me daddy and saying she's just my useless szlut. I fingered her and covered her mouth saying shut up you little bitch. I licked her pussy so hard she was grabbing the car seats and screaming. we were drinking too and she walked around the park naked and I gave her pickaback rides running, and she said your so hot daddy, your so strong, then I throatfucked her by the pond for 10 minutes. We made out for pretty much 4 hours the entire night 2am to 4am. I came in her mouth but it was hard for me to come cuz I was on 2000mg of GABAPEntin and drunk. she could barely fucking walk too lol. she loves me and loves when I Carry her the most. she doesnt care im half Indian. ethnic copers its over. I am also the same height as her. height copers its over. she chose me not the 6'3 white guy in PHP. she wants to get high and fuck all night. she told me I did fucking amazing for being a first time and I had her screaming and throbbing to where she had to stop and couldn't take it. I never thought a prime white JB girl, would sneak out at 2am to come see me 20mins away. it was all on my 17th bday too. I just met her on Tuesday. I never knew my potential I guess. I felt her sweet little tits and pussy all night we cuddled under the stars, she played on my lap in the back of the care, she loves when I call her a filthy little slut, God I aim in disbelief rn I been up all night after this cuz it so amazing


How tall are you amigo?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> _*
> View attachment 590462
> *_


That's not me bro

Look at the IPD


----------



## Tony (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I fingered her and covered her mouth saying shut up you little bitch.


----------



## Deleted member 7465 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I made her s ream and moan for 2 HOURS. She started calling me daddy and saying she's just my useless szlut. I fingered her and covered her mouth saying shut up you little bitch. I licked her pussy so hard she was grabbing the car seats and screaming. we were drinking too and she walked around the park naked and I gave her pickaback rides running, and she said your so hot daddy, your so strong, then I throatfucked her by the pond for 10 minutes. We made out for pretty much 4 hours the entire night 2am to 4am. I came in her mouth but it was hard for me to come cuz I was on 2000mg of GABAPEntin and drunk. she could barely fucking walk too lol. she loves me and loves when I Carry her the most. she doesnt care im half Indian. ethnic copers its over. I am also the same height as her. height copers its over. she chose me not the 6'3 white guy in PHP. she wants to get high and fuck all night. she told me I did fucking amazing for being a first time and I had her screaming and throbbing to where she had to stop and couldn't take it. I never thought a prime white JB girl, would sneak out at 2am to come see me 20mins away. it was all on my 17th bday too. I just met her on Tuesday. I never knew my potential I guess. I felt her sweet little tits and pussy all night we cuddled under the stars, she played on my lap in the back of the care, she loves when I call her a filthy little slut, God I aim in disbelief rn I been up all night after this cuz it so amazing


This guy needs to banned.


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> That's not me bro
> 
> Look at the IPD







_*@RODEBLUR was pulled over by corrupt American police so he hid in the cd slot to escape*_


----------



## Tony (Aug 15, 2020)

*@Over gtfih son*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> View attachment 590468
> 
> _*@RODEBLUR was pulled over by corrupt American police so he hid in the cd slot to escape*_


And your greasy ass would have gotten a ticket

Keep barking for hide-and-seekchampioncels


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

THE_LONER said:


> How tall are you amigo?


About 5’10


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 15, 2020)

ok, ben shapiro


----------



## Over (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I made her s ream and moan for 2 HOURS. She started calling me daddy and saying she's just my useless szlut. I fingered her and covered her mouth saying shut up you little bitch. I licked her pussy so hard she was grabbing the car seats and screaming. we were drinking too and she walked around the park naked and I gave her pickaback rides running, and she said your so hot daddy, your so strong, then I throatfucked her by the pond for 10 minutes. We made out for pretty much 4 hours the entire night 2am to 4am. I came in her mouth but it was hard for me to come cuz I was on 2000mg of GABAPEntin and drunk. she could barely fucking walk too lol. she loves me and loves when I Carry her the most. she doesnt care im half Indian. ethnic copers its over. I am also the same height as her. height copers its over. she chose me not the 6'3 white guy in PHP. she wants to get high and fuck all night. she told me I did fucking amazing for being a first time and I had her screaming and throbbing to where she had to stop and couldn't take it. I never thought a prime white JB girl, would sneak out at 2am to come see me 20mins away. it was all on my 17th bday too. I just met her on Tuesday. I never knew my potential I guess. I felt her sweet little tits and pussy all night we cuddled under the stars, she played on my lap in the back of the care, she loves when I call her a filthy little slut, God I aim in disbelief rn I been up all night after this cuz it so amazing


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 15, 2020)

Wildlife said:


> This guy needs to banned.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Aug 15, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> This guy needs to be banned.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 15, 2020)

rodger ascended


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Aug 15, 2020)

*DON'T:*

*Blatantly Brag*
_Don't blatantly brag about your experiences. If you talk about your experiences, please make it relevant to the conversation._


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I made her s ream and moan for 2 HOURS. She started calling me daddy and saying she's just my useless szlut. I fingered her and covered her mouth saying shut up you little bitch. I licked her pussy so hard she was grabbing the car seats and screaming. we were drinking too and she walked around the park naked and I gave her pickaback rides running, and she said your so hot daddy, your so strong, then I throatfucked her by the pond for 10 minutes. We made out for pretty much 4 hours the entire night 2am to 4am. I came in her mouth but it was hard for me to come cuz I was on 2000mg of GABAPEntin and drunk. she could barely fucking walk too lol. she loves me and loves when I Carry her the most. she doesnt care im half Indian. ethnic copers its over. I am also the same height as her. height copers its over. she chose me not the 6'3 white guy in PHP. she wants to get high and fuck all night. she told me I did fucking amazing for being a first time and I had her screaming and throbbing to where she had to stop and couldn't take it. I never thought a prime white JB girl, would sneak out at 2am to come see me 20mins away. it was all on my 17th bday too. I just met her on Tuesday. I never knew my potential I guess. I felt her sweet little tits and pussy all night we cuddled under the stars, she played on my lap in the back of the care, she loves when I call her a filthy little slut, God I aim in disbelief rn I been up all night after this cuz it so amazing



*Good for you bro 
A lot of people here are going to be pissed because you got some action, that’s inevitable 
But I saw your picture with her and I know you’re telling the truth 
A lot of people will cope that’s just the nature of this site *


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> *then I throatfucked her by the pond for 10 minutes.*


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Aug 15, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *Good for you bro
> A lot of people here are going to be pissed because you got some action, that’s inevitable
> But I saw your picture with her and I know you’re telling the truth
> A lot of people will cope that’s just the nature of this site *


I just find it inappropriate telling aspies on the internet his first sex in precise detail
Thats so fucking cringe


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

Wait wait wait 

He only knows her for a few days and is already throat fucking her? 

Nigga in which universe things like this happen man


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Aug 15, 2020)

_bales from the tasement



_


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> Wait wait wait
> 
> He only knows her for a few days and is already throat fucking her?
> 
> Nigga in which universe things like this happen man


In USA


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> Wait wait wait
> 
> He only knows her for a few days and is already throat fucking her?
> 
> Nigga in which universe things like this happen man



*In the real world where you don’t have to be 7 PSL to get action *


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 15, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *Good for you bro
> A lot of people here are going to be pissed because you got some action, that’s inevitable
> But I saw your picture with her and I know you’re telling the truth
> A lot of people will cope that’s just the nature of this site *





austrianvirgin said:


> I just find it inappropriate telling aspies on the internet his first sex in precise detail
> Thats so fucking cringe


even if he got with her it could've just been some vanilla sex that he exaggerated for the attention

might be cope but this site is LARP city


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> In USA


Why didn't i grow up in USA why


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> In USA


My gf back then already knew me for months dude 

An we didn't fuck either 

And other girls who liked me also knew me for weeks 

Your story's are extreme man 

This is slut level over 9000


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 15, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> even if he got with her it could've just been some vanilla sex that he exaggerated for the attention



*It’s possible but I’m inclined to believe him since he actually posted some sort of proof with the picture *


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> Wait wait wait
> 
> He only knows her for a few days and is already throat fucking her?
> 
> Nigga in which universe things like this happen man


jfl sluts will hook up quickly, that isn't something even remotely new


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> My gf back then already knew me for months dude
> 
> An we didn't fuck either
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Aug 15, 2020)

How can you cope with the fact that she was thinking about this giga mogger while you fucked her?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> jfl sluts will hook up quickly, that isn't something even remotely new


I am too ugly then for this level 

I only get the betabucks procedure


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *It’s possible but I’m inclined to believe him since he actually posted some sort of proof with the picture *


Idk what vanilla sex is I only done this.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> I am too ugly then for this level
> 
> I only get the betabucks procedure


She doesn’t even care I don’t drive lol. She snuck out at 2 with her moms car


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

Toth's thot said:


> How can you cope with the fact that she was thinking about this giga mogger while you fucked her?
> View attachment 590506


Every girl thinks about rodeblur while sex


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I made her s ream and moan for 2 HOURS. She started calling me daddy and saying she's just my useless szlut. I fingered her and covered her mouth saying shut up you little bitch. I licked her pussy so hard she was grabbing the car seats and screaming. we were drinking too and she walked around the park naked and I gave her pickaback rides running, and she said your so hot daddy, your so strong, then I throatfucked her by the pond for 10 minutes. We made out for pretty much 4 hours the entire night 2am to 4am. I came in her mouth but it was hard for me to come cuz I was on 2000mg of GABAPEntin and drunk. she could barely fucking walk too lol. she loves me and loves when I Carry her the most. she doesnt care im half Indian. ethnic copers its over. I am also the same height as her. height copers its over. she chose me not the 6'3 white guy in PHP. she wants to get high and fuck all night. she told me I did fucking amazing for being a first time and I had her screaming and throbbing to where she had to stop and couldn't take it. I never thought a prime white JB girl, would sneak out at 2am to come see me 20mins away. it was all on my 17th bday too. I just met her on Tuesday. I never knew my potential I guess. I felt her sweet little tits and pussy all night we cuddled under the stars, she played on my lap in the back of the care, she loves when I call her a filthy little slut, God I aim in disbelief rn I been up all night after this cuz it so amazing


I told you sluts like to be called What they are


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 15, 2020)

I thought your life was worse than trucel


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 15, 2020)

IF this is real i need to visit amerikkka asap


----------



## xefo (Aug 15, 2020)

what does gabapentin do? @Mirin2234


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> what does gabapentin do? @Mirin2234





sandcelmuttcel said:


> IF this is real i need to visit amerikkka asap


I did the high where I resize multiple times every hour I did all day for my bday. No fucking anxiety but not drunk and really wired but also calm. Minor visuals and room spinning. It’s amazing and makes life feel amazing I can’t describe bro


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 15, 2020)

I take cred for 50% of his success in not fucking up


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> IF this is real i need to visit amerikkka asap


Especially a big city bro


----------



## xefo (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I did the high where I resize multiple times every hour I did all day for my bday. No fucking anxiety but not drunk and really wired but also calm. Minor visuals and room spinning. It’s amazing and makes life feel amazing I can’t describe bro


resize? wdym


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I take cred for 50% of his success in not fucking up


Bruh I also watched a tutorial on how to eat pussy on pornhub


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Why didn't i grow up in USA why


Not even the sluts of the USA would go for you framelet midget with acne


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> resize? wdym


I meant redose I been up all night lol


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Bruh I also watched a tutorial on how to eat pussy on pornhub


Please tell me it was Johnny Sins


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> GABAPEntin


so what is this anyway? you went off on your erotica to internet aspies and i have no idea what "gabapentin" is


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> Not even the sluts of the USA would go for you framelet midget with acne


Frame is so fucking important. She commented on me being strong and loved me carrying and running with her. She wanted my shirt off the whole time and felt my arms and back while I ate her oussy


----------



## Tony (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Frame is so fucking important. She commented on me being strong and loved me carrying and running with her. She wanted my shirt off the whole time and felt my arms and back while I ate her oussy


frank tufano mogs u


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Frame is so fucking important. She commented on me being strong and loved me carrying and running with her. She wanted my shirt off the whole time and felt my arms and back while I ate her oussy


Wtf is this??? I would never expect this was your frame


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Frame is so fucking important. She commented on me being strong and loved me carrying and running with her. She wanted my shirt off the whole time and felt my arms and back while I ate her oussy


Curry destroyer pussy eater 

Only Indian who can ask for bobs and vagene and it's okay


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> Not even the sluts of the USA would go for you framelet midget with acne


Face throws all of it out the window

Just like in your case, but for you it's in a negative way


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Wtf is this??? I would never expect this was your frame


She wants me to fight for her. Girls get wet by a bad boy and that’s a fact not saying I am one but ye. Girls do like strong men not weak ones even if they have good faces


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Frame is so fucking important. She commented on me being strong and loved me carrying and running with her. She wanted my shirt off the whole time and felt my arms and back while I ate her oussy


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 590572


Keep crying when you had tits you high e MF


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

She also said as
Many of you here have said, that my voice alone gets her throbbing idk what throbbing is thi


----------



## xefo (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I meant redose I been up all night lol


nice work on ascending i guess


RODEBLUR said:


> Face throws all of it out the window
> 
> Just like in your case, but for you it's in a negative way


why not get both bro ?

if you're not even working out then theres no point being on a looksmaxxing website


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> She wants me to fight for her. Girls get wet by a bad boy and that’s a fact not saying I am one but ye. Girls do like strong men not weak ones even if they have good faces


I am not weak though

I got strength despite being ectomorph

But girls might not be able to tell so idk maybe u right


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> nice work on ascending i guess,
> 
> why not get both bro ?
> 
> if you're not even working out then theres no point being on a looksmaxxing website


There is

Making your face look better

Isn't that what this is about

If you really care about body go to bodybuilding.com or something


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Wtf is this??? I would never expect this was your frame


i hope this was a compliment because his frame is 4 times the size of yours


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I am not weak though
> 
> I got strength despite being ectomorph
> 
> But girls might not be able to tell so idk maybe u right


Height and weight? I’m 5’10 160 and I’m Lean asf


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Height and weight? I’m 5’10 160 and I’m Lean asf


5'7'' 95


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> 5'7'' 95


Dude you are joking what’s your real weight. If you aren’t then it is truly fucking never began


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Dude you are joking what’s your real weight. If you aren’t then it is truly fucking never began


???


----------



## xefo (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> There is
> 
> Making your face look better
> 
> ...


why wouldn't you bulk up anyway? especially at your height you could bring a girl home and she'd be taller and wider than you jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ???


Is your real weight 95? I am not asking to troll or insult you I’m genuinely curious isn’t that anorexic at that height?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> why wouldn't you bulk up anyway? especially at your height you could bring a girl home and she'd be taller and wider than you jfl


Yeah?? And i'd not feel insecure about it rather it an achievement

So my kids wouldn't be as framecel and skinny as me. Destroy those genes


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Keep crying when you had tits you high e MF


jfl


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Is your real weight 95? I am not asking to troll or insult you I’m genuinely curious isn’t that anorexic at that height?


Yes. And no???


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> 5'7'' 95





Mirin2234 said:


> Dude you are joking what’s your real weight. If you aren’t then it is truly fucking never began


bro he's lying

his real weight is 88 pounds lol

@Introvertednarc @Sikkunt23 @Papabakvet @austrianvirgin


----------



## xefo (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Yeah?? And i'd not feel insecure about it rather it an achievement
> 
> So my kids wouldn't be as framecel and skinny as me. Destroy those genes


so you dont like being skinny or a framecel?

and you also don't work out?

I think you're missing the point here bro


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Yes. And no???


Fuck dude I’m sorry. I am not trolling or joking when I say at that height and weight it’s over. You got a good face but there’s no point no woman will see you as a man or want you to fuck and dominate her


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> bro he's lying
> 
> his real weight is 86 pounds lol
> 
> @Introvertednarc @Sikkunt23 @Papabakvet @austrianvirgin


You illiterate retarded fuck

First off

I was 88lbs at the start

I never claimed 86 you illiterate vegan nonsense-speaking faggot

Also because weight always stays the same right. Once you're a certain weight it's set in stone right


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> You illiterate retarded fuck
> 
> First off
> 
> ...


you're telling me you gained 7 pounds from yesterday?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> you're telling me you gained 7 pounds from yesterday?


From yesterday? Did i say i was 86lbs yesterday???


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> From yesterday? Did i say i was 86lbs yesterday???


yes


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> yes


No i did not.

Show proof.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> No i did not.
> 
> Show proof.


Don't be mad bro

Your face will Carry humanity to never seen dimensions


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> Don't be mad bro
> 
> Your face will Carry humanity to never seen dimensions


Indeed it will

But as a gentleman i cannot be as self-absorbed as to ignore people trying to speak to me. Even with the intent of slander i'd like to debunk their points in a non-hostile way. This is that.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Indeed it will
> 
> But as a gentleman i cannot be as self-absorbed as to ignore people trying to speak to me. Even with the intent of slander i'd like to debunk their points in a non-hostile way. This is that.


Who are you again bruh? JFL


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Indeed it will
> 
> But as a gentleman i cannot be as self-absorbed as to ignore people trying to speak to me. Even with the intent of slander i'd like to debunk their points in a non-hostile way. This is that.


Yeah, God made you this small so that most males wouldn't notice you in the wild and kill you out of jealousy of your face.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Who are you again bruh? JFL


Don't get ahead of yourself

You might have had 1 slay but you still have a massive overbite recessed chin





I'd sit down especially being curry in the west


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself
> 
> You might have had 1 slay but you still have a massive overbite recessed chin
> View attachment 590635
> ...


First off I’m half white and if you ever tried to make a move on my girl I’d snap your little twink body in two like a little bitch


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> First off I’m half white and if you ever tried to make a move on my girl I’d snap your little twink body in two like a little bitch


First off i have standards

Second off you ain't breaking shit




Third off 
Guess who's name wasn't mentioned a single time and who's was mentioned very first
https://looksmax.org/threads/top-10-most-popular-users-nomination.186693


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> First off i have standards
> 
> Second off you ain't breaking shit
> View attachment 590659
> ...


Your brag is that you are on the best known of a fucking INCEL site?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> First off I’m half white and if you ever tried to make a move on my girl I’d snap your little twink body in two like a little bitch


She wouldn't write him back anyways


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> She wouldn't write him back anyways


I would never want to write to her anyways

Looks like she would beg me to write her tbf


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Your brag is that you are on the best known of a fucking INCEL site?


Whoa whoa whoa don't twist this around currysauce

You remember this?


Mirin2234 said:


> Who are you again bruh? JFL



Yeah. Sit down


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I would never want to write to her anyways
> 
> Looks like she would beg me to write her tbf


She was rated 8/10 on her insta pics keep coping dumbass


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> She was rated 8/10 on her insta pics keep coping dumbass


Yeah and i was rated 9/10 on yubo

Now i'm gonna cope about how goodlooking a random girl was rated that i've never known will never care to know in my life and have been rated higher myself ooooooh


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I would never want to write to her anyways
> 
> Looks like she would beg me to write her tbf


No bro 

Most girls are intimidated by your handsomeness 

So that they don't bother dating you 

They know you couldn't stay with one woman and stuff 

You are just too goodlooking


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> First off i have standards
> 
> Second off you ain't breaking shit
> View attachment 590659
> ...


you gotta be kidding me

you have some serious mental disorder thinking that you height, frame, or face mog @Mirin2234 at all


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> She was rated 8/10 on her insta pics keep coping dumbass


Show me your girl in DM man 

She looks average here, like 5/10


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> you gotta be kidding me
> 
> you have some serious mental disorder thinking that you height, frame, or face mog @Mirin2234 at all


Face mog def. I could call him out on several shitty ass features

Height or frame fair enough but his heightmog is like what, 2 inches? Lol


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> Show me your girl in DM man
> 
> She looks average here, like 5/10


Her ass is AMAZING so are her tits. What’s your discord bro?


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Face mog def. I could call him out on several shitty ass features
> 
> Height or frame fair enough but his heightmog is like what, 2 inches? Lol


Nope I face mog you hard. Don’t cope she went after me for my face. Never happen for you. A lot of girls have.


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Face mog def. I could call him out on several shitty ass features
> 
> Height or frame fair enough but his heightmog is like what, 2 inches? Lol


you don't face mog him at all

height and frame isn't 'fair'

he is 3 inches taller than you and his body is 4x as big as yours with probably 5x more muscle mass


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 15, 2020)

Why’d this dude turn into a blatantly bragging cunt the moment some girl showed him a sliver of attention?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Nope I face mog you hard. Don’t cope she went after me for my face. Never happen for you. A lot of girls have.


Yeah bro never happens for me even though i was rated 9/10

Such a facemog bro





Bitch pleaseeee


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Aug 15, 2020)

blocking this faggot now


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> you don't face mog him at all
> 
> height and frame isn't 'fair'
> 
> he is 3 inches taller than you and his body is 4x as big as yours with probably 5x more muscle mass


Smh man even when i agree with you you have to keep digging 

Go watch peta's new video or something

Face mog def. If you want i'll make a detailed list of how brutally my features mog his


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Her ass is AMAZING so are her tits. What’s your discord bro?


Send me pictures in private message


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Smh man even when i agree with you you have to keep digging
> 
> Go watch peta's new video or something
> 
> Face mog def. If you want i'll make a detailed list of how brutally my features mog his


That’s not a good pic of me and your a coping frauded you dumbass foid looking bitch


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Smh man even when i agree with you you have to keep digging
> 
> Go watch peta's new video or something
> 
> Face mog def. If you want i'll make a detailed list of how brutally my features mog his


if i were you, i'd make a mog battle.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> if i were you, i'd make a mog battle.


No one will vote for me they hate me cuz I ascended


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> Send me pictures in private message


I’m not able to PM since my first temp ban awhile ago


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Aug 15, 2020)

Youre testing my itch to brag hard ngl... good for u.. remeber my first time like it was also a spiritual experience TBHJFL


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> No one will vote for me they hate me cuz I ascended


there is a bias

but i'd say you're liked 50% of the forum and hated by the other 50%

rodeblur is hated by 98% of the forum


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> That’s not a good pic of me and your a coping frauded you dumbass foid looking bitch


''Not a good pic of you'' Why'd you put it as your profile pic then? Smh at this excuse

''Foid looking bitch''
Reminder my browridge alone tears your entire existence apart




Sit down now


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ''Not a good pic of you'' Why'd you put it as your profile pic then? Smh at this excuse
> 
> ''Foid looking bitch''
> Reminder my browridge alone tears your entire existence apart
> ...


Nigga you are so completely retarded 

Even I have problems to keep trolling at this point 

This picture proofs nothing. Your browridge looks 5/10 at best.


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Good looking woman according to @Thongmaster
> View attachment 590458


LOW t if u wouldn't 
Nigga has me muted


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> LOW t if u wouldn't
> Nigga has me muted


Lmao


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> Nigga you are so completely retarded
> 
> Even I have problems to keep trolling at this point
> 
> This picture proofs nothing. Your browridge looks 5/10 at best.


His is 1/10 then lmao


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Lmao


Oh wait u didnt
Why did it only show me "ignore" when I tried to check out ur profile


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 15, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> View attachment 590468
> 
> _*@RODEBLUR was pulled over by corrupt American police so he hid in the cd slot to escape*_


Corrupt American police? Don't say you're one of those BLM copers.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> His is 1/10 then lmao


I have a really good browridge quit coping. You have 0 smv


----------



## ChadsAreCool (Aug 15, 2020)

mirin You should cut down to 140 ish at 5’10. U would look bigger and see more muscle


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> Oh wait u didnt
> Why did it only show me "ignore" when I tried to check out ur profile


What


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

ChadsAreCool said:


> mirin You should cut down to 140 ish at 5’10. U would look bigger and see more muscle


I’m already at 12 percent bf at 160. I have huge frame irl that’s why


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I have a really good browridge quit coping. You have 0 smv


Yeah bro quit coping when you haven't sent a single browridge pic

Send proof then


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> His is 1/10 then lmao


He already bodied whites far better looking than you

Like Britishlooxmakser and stuff


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 15, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Corrupt American police? Don't say you're one of those BLM copers.


_*I honestly don't give a fuck about any race. I just wanted to roast this delusional schizophrenic patient *_


----------



## ChadsAreCool (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I’m already at 12 percent bf at 160. I have huge frame irl that’s why


That’s impossible, unless you got massive dense bones.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> _*I honestly don't give a fuck about any race. I just wanted to roast this delusional schizophrenic patient *_


Too bad you failed then


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> He already bodied whites far better looking than you
> 
> Like Britishlooxmakser and stuff


How do you measure ''bodying'' then


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Yeah bro quit coping when you haven't sent a single browridge pic
> 
> Send proof then


Nigga u take Face > everything literally 
Mirin has way higher SMV then u cuz he's not 88lbs and 5ft6


----------



## ChadsAreCool (Aug 15, 2020)

U are like 15 percent plus judging on picture


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> Nigga u take Face > everything literally
> Mirin has way higher SMV then u cuz he's not 88lbs and 5ft6


Couldn't care less about smv or body

His face is shit, he should stop bragging


----------



## ChadsAreCool (Aug 15, 2020)

88 pounds never began. 5’6 also never began.


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Couldn't care less about smv or body
> 
> His face is shit, he should stop bragging


Whats the point of having a good face when ur smv is 0


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> Whats the point of having a good face when ur smv is 0


So i can boast about it on looksmax.me


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

ChadsAreCool said:


> That’s impossible, unless you got massive dense bones.


Me at 160 bro


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> So i can boast about it on looksmax.me


Autism


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> Autism


Just the real nigga shit

You wouldn't understand


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> Whats the point of having a good face when ur smv is 0


His face isn't even good man

Can we please stop acting like his face is so good

And he just got hold back by body

His face is bad too


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Just the real nigga shit
> 
> You wouldn't understand


I wouldn't understand since I have common sense
That nigga smv mogs u
You're way to confident for being 88lbs at 5ft6
Gain weight wtf


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> His face isn't even good man
> 
> Can we please stop acting like his face is so good
> 
> ...


I'M NOT SAYING IT'S GOOD. BUT HIS ARGUMENT IS BASED AROUND IT. SO I CONFIRMED THE DELUSION, TO MAKE HIM UNDERSTAND HIS STUPIDITY

SMV >>>>>>> WHAT INCELS THINK OF UR FACE JFL


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> I wouldn't understand since I have common sense
> That nigga smv mogs u
> You're way to confident for being 88lbs at 5ft6
> Gain weight wtf


Why wouldn't i be confident if my face brutally bodies him

Idc about smv once again


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> I'M NOT SAYING IT'S GOOD. BUT HIS ARGUMENT IS BASED AROUND IT. SO I CONFIRMED THE DELUSION, TO MAKE HIM UNDERSTAND HIS STUPIDITY
> 
> SMV >>>>>>> WHAT INCELS THINK OF UR FACE JFL


Yeah bro my face is bad

Smh


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Why wouldn't i be confident if my face brutally bodies him
> 
> Idc about smv once again


LOW t comment
You don't even face mog him 
He got laid while u rot
Jfl at ur standarts I mog you both and would smash the shit out of her


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Yeah bro my face is bad
> 
> Smh


6/10 Max 
And 5/10 normies are ugly as fuck


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Why wouldn't i be confident if my face brutally bodies him
> 
> Idc about smv once again


Nigga are you retarded

He already posted pictures kissing a girl

And he fucked her and stuff

He already life mogged you so hard

you will never have this kind of experience with your looks


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> 6/10 Max
> And 5/10 normies are ugly as fuck


Yes currently 6/10 and mogs basically everyone here
Losing cheek fat is already 7/10

Acne removal 8/10 and then i'm ascended

Full rights to talk shit


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> Nigga are you retarded
> 
> He already posted pictures kissing a girl
> 
> ...


I won't have these experiences, true, but not because of looks


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> LOW t comment
> You don't even face mog him
> He got laid while u rot
> Jfl at ur standarts I mog you both and would smash the shit out of her


I do facemog him. Tell me why i don't then, since getting laid doesn't mean you facemog someone.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I won't have these experiences, true, but not because of looks


No, you will not have them because looks.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I do facemog him. Tell me why i don't then, since getting laid doesn't mean you facemog someone.


Stop with this cope and excuses 

Getting laid and getting hit on by multiple girls PROOFS ATTRACTIVENESS


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> Nigga are you retarded
> 
> He already posted pictures kissing a girl
> 
> ...


Add me on discord dude I have some videos to send you. Nothing nude ofc but still


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I won't have these experiences, true, but not because of looks


Looks is everything, height, weight, face
Plus u are delusional in how much u can ascend
Acne removal, debloat won't give u 2/10irl,more like 1/10 which is good BUT U CAN'T SPEAK ABOUT ASCENSION 





Average dutchman, prob. 6ft1 as a average, how do you measure around it? 

SMV > Psl

DO u want to have sex or incel appeal jfl at u man


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Add me on discord dude I have some videos to send you. Nothing nude ofc but still


I don't have discord


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I do facemog him. Tell me why i don't then, since getting laid doesn't mean you facemog someone.


Compare pictures, youre just not half curry, only mog imo


----------



## ProAcktiv (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Yes. And no???


My guy i don't think you understand just how low 95lbs is at your height. It meets anorexic standards for sure.






RODEBLUR said:


> Also because weight always stays the same right. Once you're a certain weight it's set in stone right


And where'd you get that idea from? Your weight is not set in stone. You really got a bulk up, not on some hating shit. And how do you plan to lose cheekfat without overall losing weight? you cant spot reduce?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> Looks is everything, height, weight, face
> Plus u are delusional in how much u can ascend
> Acne removal, debloat won't give u 2/10irl,more like 1/10 which is good BUT U CAN'T SPEAK ABOUT ASCENSION
> View attachment 590726
> ...











this is mm tier and i didn't even remove the acne so

rofl


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

ProAcktiv said:


> My guy i don't think you understand just how low 95lbs is at your height. It meets anorexic standards for sure.
> View attachment 590730
> 
> 
> And where'd you get that idea from? Your weight is not set in stone. You really got a bulk up, not on some hating shit. And how do you plan to lose cheekfat without overall losing weight? you cant spot reduce?


Bruh i was never saying weight was set in stone

The other dude was

I was being sarcastic

I'm 16 btw


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 590731
> 
> View attachment 590733
> 
> ...


Mm tier? At 5ft6


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Aug 15, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> View attachment 590451
> View attachment 590452


Is that her jfl?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> Mm tier? At 5ft6


With multiple measurements it has been concluded i will grow to about 5'9.25'' most likely. Within a range of 2 inches is the max it can differ. So minimum is 5'7.25'' and maximum is 5'11.25''


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> Mm tier? At 5ft6


😂


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> With multiple measurements it has been concluded i will grow to about 5'9.25'' most likely. Within a range of 2 inches is the max it can differ. So minimum is 5'7.25'' and maximum is 5'11.25''


Dude your 16 and your face is looks adult. Your puberty is iver


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Dude your 16 and your face is looks adult. Your puberty is iver


???

First off you don't know any better than people with actual experience in the medical field

Second off multiple people have said that i look 13


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> With multiple measurements it has been concluded i will grow to about 5'9.25'' most likely. Within a range of 2 inches is the max it can differ. So minimum is 5'7.25'' and maximum is 5'11.25''


You won't grow while u fucking starve 
Jfl@debloat
And it's an estimate, not a fact that ur 5ft11
I for instance stopped growing at like 15
Most stop at 17 or 18
So u might become 5ft7, below average the female foid under 25 in Bavaria. Gj


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ???
> 
> First off you don't know any better than people with actual experience in the medical field
> 
> Second off multiple people have said that i look 13


MF are you retarded one minute your MM tier the next a baby faced 13 yo. Make up your LARP


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> Is that her jfl?


Jfl at u if u wouldn't


----------



## Pretty (Aug 15, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> View attachment 590451
> View attachment 590452


Aren’t u a virgin


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> You won't grow while u fucking starve
> Jfl@debloat
> And it's an estimate, not a fact that ur 5ft11
> I for instance stopped growing at like 15
> ...


5ft9.25 is the estimate.

In between 2 inches range is the factual height result


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> Jfl at u if u wouldn't


I would but she looks low class as fuck
shit makes sense now
still proud of you mirin


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> 5ft9.25 is the estimate.
> 
> In between 2 inches range is the factual height result


Factual height result on an estimate? An estimate? 
You better checked if ur growth plates are still open, 
And like I said, you being 5ft6 rn is a fact


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> I would but she looks low class as fuck
> shit makes sense now
> still proud of you mirin


S He doesn’t maybe it’s the pic but she legit is 8/10 rated by nordiciranian


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> S He doesn’t maybe it’s the pic but she legit is 8/10 rated by nordiciranian


Fair enough tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 15, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Aren’t u a virgin


_



_


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> MF are you retarded one minute your MM tier the next a baby faced 13 yo. Make up your LARP


There is 0 larp. There is just no comprehension. Which i am not surprised by, since you are curry.

But i will lay it all out for you.

Currently i am 16 years old. I have late puberty. Not only do i have a bad diet but also a family history of bloat in teenage years.

Despite this i still have a 6/10 face, which mogs yours. With debloating i am easily 8/10.

People cope with my body as if i cared or as if it wasn't prone to change in the future. Also my height, which is about 5'7''. Since i have late puberty i will grow to about 5'9'' estimated, which is not that low.

*TL;DR: i am just not ascended yet and still mog you*


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> Fair enough tbh


Everyone else said 6/10 which seems legit. GREAT TITS THO. Fr


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> There is 0 larp. There is just no comprehension. Which i am not surprised by, since you are curry.
> 
> But i will lay it all out for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> Factual height result on an estimate? An estimate?
> You better checked if ur growth plates are still open,
> And like I said, you being 5ft6 rn is a fact


??? Weird ass comment

Estimate is 5ft9.25. Anything within 2 inches of that will be the factual end height result unless some miracle occurs.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> S He doesn’t maybe it’s the pic but she legit is 8/10 rated by nordiciranian


Nordcircian is an shit rater


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Had to take me quite some time to realize you quoted my entire post and changed one line instead of just autistically quoting me and running off


----------



## Pretty (Aug 15, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> _
> View attachment 590747
> _


Not surprised


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> There is 0 larp. There is just no comprehension. Which i am not surprised by, since you are curry.
> 
> But i will lay it all out for you.
> 
> ...


Dude stick to your own threads

its not like they’re short of responses jfl


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ??? Weird ass comment
> 
> Estimate is 5ft9.25. Anything within 2 inches of that will be the factual end height result unless some miracle occurs.


HOW CAN BE A ESTIMATE BE A FACT JFL
YOU MIGHT GROW UP TO BE 5FT9,ITS NOT A FACT, IT'S AN ESTIMATE
2in groeth at age 16 is cope anyways


----------



## CommanderCope (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I made her s ream and moan for 2 HOURS. She started calling me daddy and saying she's just my useless szlut. I fingered her and covered her mouth saying shut up you little bitch. I licked her pussy so hard she was grabbing the car seats and screaming. we were drinking too and she walked around the park naked and I gave her pickaback rides running, and she said your so hot daddy, your so strong, then I throatfucked her by the pond for 10 minutes. We made out for pretty much 4 hours the entire night 2am to 4am. I came in her mouth but it was hard for me to come cuz I was on 2000mg of GABAPEntin and drunk. she could barely fucking walk too lol. she loves me and loves when I Carry her the most. she doesnt care im half Indian. ethnic copers its over. I am also the same height as her. height copers its over. she chose me not the 6'3 white guy in PHP. she wants to get high and fuck all night. she told me I did fucking amazing for being a first time and I had her screaming and throbbing to where she had to stop and couldn't take it. I never thought a prime white JB girl, would sneak out at 2am to come see me 20mins away. it was all on my 17th bday too. I just met her on Tuesday. I never knew my potential I guess. I felt her sweet little tits and pussy all night we cuddled under the stars, she played on my lap in the back of the care, she loves when I call her a filthy little slut, God I aim in disbelief rn I been up all night after this cuz it so amazing


gj man. Hopefully I can achieve the same before my mid 20s (im 19). If I can't get laid even once in college then it's truly over for me.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> HOW CAN BE A ESTIMATE BE A FACT JFL
> YOU MIGHT GROW UP TO BE 5FT9,ITS NOT A FACT, IT'S AN ESTIMATE
> 2in groeth at age 16 is cope anyways


IQ


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 15, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Not surprised


_*Even if I'm a virgin which is not because I'm a Turk living in Ukraine and getting laid is easy as fuck. You're probably nothing than a normie and to top it all off. You are literally a nigger. The lowest of the low*_


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> IQ


You miss the point 
It might be a factual statement that u will or will not reach 5ft9,but its not a fact that you will
+ its an estimate


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> _*Even if I'm a virgin which is not because I'm a Turk living in Ukraine and getting laid is easy as fuck. You're probably nothing than a normie and to top it all off. You are literally a nigger. The lowest of the low*_


If ur turk and virgin in ukraine u must be truecel of truecel jfl


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> You miss the point
> It might be a factual statement that u will or will not reach 5ft9,but its not a fact that you will
> + its an estimate


No you missed the point

THERE IS AN ESTIMATE AND A FACTUAL HEIGHT RESULT IN THERE

THE ESTIMATE IS 5'9.25'' PRECISELY.

THE FACTUAL RESULT RANGES FROM 5'7.25'' TO 5'11.25''.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> No you missed the point
> 
> THERE IS AN ESTIMATE AND A FACTUAL HEIGHT RESULT IN THERE
> 
> ...


Low iq ugly and short/weak. Truly never began


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Aug 15, 2020)

Read whole thread tbh, good job if not larp.

Stop worrying about being half curry jfl, it does nothing. Even if it did, you don't look curry whatsoever.

Gj bro hope you solve your other problems [if not larp]


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 15, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> If ur turk and virgin in ukraine u must be truecel of truecel jfl





Thongmaster said:


> _*which is not *_


_*Learn how to read before you quote me again you utter retard *_


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Low iq ugly and short/weak. Truly never began


You just rated yourself


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Aug 15, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> _*Learn how to read before you quote me again you utter retard *_


_*"Even if I'm a virgin which is not"
"Even if I'm a virgin which is not"
"Even if I'm a virgin which is not"*_


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 15, 2020)

Brb mewing


----------



## Truthpill (Aug 15, 2020)

Holy shit this thread got me depressed JFL. What i would do to be born in the US. Waste all this time looksmaxxing in a southeast asian country jfl. I’d rather die a virgin than fuck a noodlewhore


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

Truthpill said:


> Holy shit this thread got me depressed JFL. What i would do to be born in the US. Waste all this time looksmaxxing in a southeast asian country jfl. I’d rather die a virgin than fuck a noodlewhore
> View attachment 590806


Which country? Your asian as well?


----------



## RAITEIII (Aug 15, 2020)

Chad


----------



## Truthpill (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Which country? Your asian as well?


Singapore. No whites in sight. I’m mixed ethnic dad + white mom


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

Truthpill said:


> Singapore. No whites in sight. I’m mixed ethnic dad + white mom


Fuck bro that sucks. I’m same ethnic dad white mom


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 15, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> _*Learn how to read before you quote me again you utter retard *_


Keep barking turk roach


----------



## Truthpill (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Fuck bro that sucks. I’m same ethnic dad white mom


I mog the fuck out of 98% of men here too bro 6ft1 wide frame. All the guys here are deformed subhuman manlets. Tons of girls hit me up before but no white foids JFL


----------



## Bewusst (Aug 15, 2020)

Op, do you have multiple personality disorder?


----------



## Pretty (Aug 15, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> _*Even if I'm a virgin which is not because I'm a Turk living in Ukraine and getting laid is easy as fuck. You're probably nothing than a normie and to top it all off. You are literally a nigger. The lowest of the low*_


Didn’t read


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> she chose me not the 6'3 white guy


She choose both of you. And the 6'2 white guy. The other 6'1 white guy. And more


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Aug 15, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> You illiterate retarded fuck
> 
> First off
> 
> ...


get on test and GH asap lift and bulk or good luck being a little faggot rotting on here


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> Nordcircian is an shit rater


Hey bro can you actually make a legit mog battle between me and rodeblur?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Hey bro can you actually make a legit mog battle between me and rodeblur?


nah man

you mog him anyways, you will win hard, he will cope again

he already lost like 10 mogbattles and still thinks he is 6psl


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> nah man
> 
> you mog him anyways, you will win hard, he will cope again
> 
> he already lost like 10 mogbattles and still thinks he is 6psl


Ye bro I just saw some pics he posted. Mf is legit slightly below average. Factor in frame and height and it’s over


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> nah man
> 
> you mog him anyways, you will win hard, he will cope again
> 
> he already lost like 10 mogbattles and still thinks he is 6psl


This is a prime example of 6psl bro


----------



## shortretrudedchin (Aug 15, 2020)

Still trying to understand what an epilepsy drug has to do with the rest of the post


----------



## Deleted member 7012 (Aug 15, 2020)

Few weeks she will leave and op will kill himself


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

shortretrudedchin said:


> Still trying to understand what an epilepsy drug has to do with the rest of the post


Have you heard of gabapentin high? If you redose every 1 hour and keep climbing it’s a lot different than taking it regularly. It feels amazing and slightly trippy


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Aug 15, 2020)

inb4 she cheated on you the next day with the 6’3 white guy


----------



## Reiraku (Aug 15, 2020)

penis size?


----------



## HurtfulVanity (Aug 15, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> View attachment 590451
> View attachment 590452


Wtf are those eyebrows 🤣


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Aug 15, 2020)

Reiraku said:


> penis size?


5.6? X5 NB a little of six bonepressed


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Aug 19, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> it finally happened
> 
> @Mohamad @SubhumanCurrycel @Subhuman trash @Toth's thot @alexjones @OhWellMaxing @wristcel @St. Wristcel @ItisOver @malignant @Simone Nobili @Blackout.xl @Butthurt Dweller @DutchPrettyBoy @Cope @inceletto @Chadeep @OhWellMaxing @Deliciadecu @Blackgymmax @stuckneworleans @JapCars @Won'tStopNoodling @Dramus17 @Latebloomer10 @Truthmirrorcoper @hairyballscel @RaciallyAndrogynous @6ft1 @eyearea @NordicIranian @Syobevoli @NarcyChadlite @Squirtoutmabooty @goat2x @rightfulcel


----------



## goat2x (Aug 19, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> it finally happened
> 
> @Mohamad @SubhumanCurrycel @Subhuman trash @Toth's thot @alexjones @OhWellMaxing @wristcel @St. Wristcel @ItisOver @malignant @Simone Nobili @Blackout.xl @Butthurt Dweller @DutchPrettyBoy @Cope @inceletto @Chadeep @OhWellMaxing @Deliciadecu @Blackgymmax @stuckneworleans @JapCars @Won'tStopNoodling @Dramus17 @Latebloomer10 @Truthmirrorcoper @hairyballscel @RaciallyAndrogynous @6ft1 @eyearea @NordicIranian @Syobevoli @NarcyChadlite @Squirtoutmabooty @goat2x @rightfulcel


*NIGGA FELL FOR A SLUT WHO HAD BEEN DESTROYED BY BBCS IN HER WHOLE LIFETIME*


----------



## Cope (Aug 19, 2020)

Gabapentin is legit though tbh, I've had sex and very sensual interactions with attractive foids solely cuz of Gabapentin. It's a godsend for highinhibcels.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Aug 19, 2020)

Finally he's banned


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 19, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> it finally happened
> 
> @Mohamad @SubhumanCurrycel @Subhuman trash @Toth's thot @alexjones @OhWellMaxing @wristcel @St. Wristcel @ItisOver @malignant @Simone Nobili @Blackout.xl @Butthurt Dweller @DutchPrettyBoy @Cope @inceletto @Chadeep @OhWellMaxing @Deliciadecu @Blackgymmax @stuckneworleans @JapCars @Won'tStopNoodling @Dramus17 @Latebloomer10 @Truthmirrorcoper @hairyballscel @RaciallyAndrogynous @6ft1 @eyearea @NordicIranian @Syobevoli @NarcyChadlite @Squirtoutmabooty @goat2x @rightfulcel


*Thank god, let's hope he kills himself.*


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 19, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Thank god, let's hope he kills himself.*


----------

